# Vintage cologne and after shave bottles



## Lori Lyons (Apr 14, 2019)

Is there any value or interest in what seems to be old cologne or after shave bottles from 1940-60?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 14, 2019)

Generally no.  Maybe with labels intact if they've got appealing graphics.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 14, 2019)

Okie dokie....nice little bottles, but all clear.  Thank you.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

Lori Lyons said:


> Is there any value or interest in what seems to be old cologne or after shave bottles from 1940-60?


Dime a dozen but one is a pinkish bottle dang alot on eBay says some woman's name looks Paris like dang most aren't cologns or aftershaves not to many worth anything to many around mennen ive tossed many back on bank piles and piles of then not cork top not many peps want dam grapett bottles arentcork but lady I know 50 abottle lil 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

